# Welder purchase advice!



## Jomanchu (Mar 14, 2012)

Really wanting to learn this skill. Have only welded maybe once before a long time ago. Looking at the Hobart 210 MVP. They are pricey so do you recommend anything less expensive? What would be the best welder for someone that has zero knowledge on the subject. I am only planning on using it around the house and building a few UDS's and an offset smoker in the future. Thanks. Joe


----------



## Danny O (Apr 14, 2010)

I started with a Hobart 135 (now sold as 140), which is the highest rated 115v. I recently upgraded to the Miller 211, which is a MVP version as well. Awesome welder. Both are made by the same company. Miller is the higher-end brand and has auto-set, but Hobart works just fine. Keep in mind that you'll need to buy a C25 bottle, and that will set you back $100-200, depending on the size. Gauges probably come with the welder. Hood will cost $50-100 and then the cost of steel.....


----------



## Jomanchu (Mar 14, 2012)

I can see how the cost can get up there. I hate buying something of a lower quality then regret it. Thanks for the advice.


----------



## Pocketfisherman (May 30, 2005)

IF you think you will stick with it, but the bullet up front and get a unit made for 210-220 volt. If you do, you can weld things like trailer frame members with a single pass instead of multiple passes and get better penetration and a stronger weld. Tractor Supply is a good source for the gas bottles and other accessories needed at reasonable prices.


----------



## Pier Pressure (Aug 30, 2009)

I bought this one at NT with the spool gun when it was on sale for 1100.00

http://www.northerntool.com/shop/tools/product_200479230_200479230

Its a great machine.


----------



## captMike (Jan 30, 2006)

*welder info*

When looking at welder, make sure to check the duty cycle, If stick welding usually no problem, but running wire, it can be a problem. 30% duty = 18 minutes per hour. I got rid of all my low duty cycle welders for this reason. Got tired of having to wait on welder to do a job.


----------



## craftkr (May 24, 2012)

I've had multiple welding machines in the past, depends on what you want to weld and how often etc. 

Depending on that then duty cycle, 110 or 220 power supply, your budget etc. will guide you. Ive had 220V machines and just picked up a 110 Mig (Northern tools brand) and it's done well. Good duty cycle and actually had pretty good penetration on the last couple things I welded for a 110 machine. I don't do allot of welding anymore so I didn't need a big machine. This one is portable, and can run off a regular 110 receptacle. I can also pack up my generator and welding machine and go do welding wherever. 

Do some research, and figure out what you will use it for and get a machine that will handle it. If you will be utilizing it regularly you might opt for a higher quality machine, if you will be welding heavier metal go for a 220V vs. 110V. 

I prefer Miller machines, but couldn't rationalize investing that much money for a machine I use maybe once a month etc. So far the northern tool brand 110V Mig I bought has performed well for me with fluxcore wire, but I have the regulators etc. to use shielding gas.

Don't forget quality hood, gloves, wire etc. 

Good luck!


----------



## Jomanchu (Mar 14, 2012)

Thanks you all for the great advice. Not knowing anything about welding at all I really appreciate it. I have watched several videos and read books on the subject but nothing beats hands on for me. I am really leaning to the Hobart 210 MVP which will give me power supply options if needed and recommended buy a few of you guys. I have three small kids and would love for them to grow up knowing this skill. Thanks. Joe


----------



## On The Hook (Feb 24, 2009)

Do yourself a favor and find a local community college that offers a basic welding class. You will learn safety, proper skills, and you will get hands on time on different machines. Each machine is different and specs do not tell the whole story. 

Once you have a better grasp of what you will need equipment wise, then you can start looking for the right machine. Try craigslist, your local classifieds, other online sales sites and your local welding supply store. There is lots of used welding equipment out there for much less than new. Since you won't be depending on the machine to make your living, you will have more time to look for a good deal. Don't be afraid of ordering a name brand machine online from am authorized dealer out of state as it can save you a big chunk of change. Not every dealer sells the same machine for the same price. Look for demo's or trade ins that can be had with a warranty for a reduced price. 

Do you want stick, mig, or tig? Each has its own benefits and drawbacks. You need to know what your needs are before you can pick the right machine. A good welder is a handy tool to have when you need one. 

Look on YouTube for instructional videos as well as equipment reviews. There is lots of good info out there.


----------



## w_r_ranch (Jan 14, 2005)

On The Hook said:


> Do yourself a favor and find a local community college that offers a basic welding class. You will learn safety, proper skills, and you will get hands on time on different machines. Each machine is different and specs do not tell the whole story.


2x on this advice.


----------



## fishstix (Apr 26, 2005)

I bought a little 110V unit from Tractor supply and used it for 2 years. I learned on it but it had its limitiations. It was perfect for what I wanted at the time which was just to learn and play in the garage. I quickly decided that I wanted a bigger machine but the price was out of reach at the time. Once you get the machine that is just the start. Then you need to get the bottle, reg., then your probably gonna want Oxy/Act. cutting rig, welding hood, chisels, clamps etc.... It adds up in a hurry. 
You might want to buy a less expensive smaller model at first and learn on it then jump to the big one if you like it OR need a bigger one. 
I bought the Hobart IronMan 230 and I love it. I dont use it but 5-6 times a month so I didnt see the need for the name brand. The only thing I would do different is buy a used one in really good shape. They are out there.

T


----------



## Jomanchu (Mar 14, 2012)

This site is great. I am so glad I asked for your advice. I have been searching for a used one only to keep the cost down. Thanks


----------



## jm423 (Sep 18, 2011)

One parameter nobody mentioned is to look for a good strong welding supply dealer in your area, go with his brand or reccomendation. For service, optional attachments and supplies, etc.


----------

